# The real world



## chefmeilstrup (Aug 24, 2004)

hello ladys and gental chefs 

My name is brandon im a culainary student 

I desided to come on this bord to atempt to net work and to get feed back so ill dive right into it to not bore the liveing **** out of my readers.

Sence i was little i was interested in being a chef granted it took me till i was 24 to realy get into to the feald go fig huh young kids we want to experemet with other carrers and see whre we realy stand.

Threw out my life iv had reading and comprehentsion problems along with some memory i have to be told a few times how to do something and it will take me sometime todo so i am worryed that ill not make it in the realy world kitchen I would like advice please.

In school i feal like im a 5th wheel i mostly get left with the prep work i ask all the time to my team and my teachers what can i do next what can i do next Eager as i am to learn it seem my willing ness to be told what todo is hurting i think i need to say hay ill do this then this EXT.

I have low self confendence and now to sure how to become a efective leader i want to rise in the ranks become a exective chef prehaps even own my own place i would apresate any help with geting experance confodence guidence what ever one might offer i know i sould not ask how ever i need it

thank you

Brandon :chef:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Welcome Brendon

I too am still a student and I too had some of the same problems. What I found was that, if I look lead on something that I was strong in, I gained the confidence to lead other groups. In my baking class, I was 1 of the first to lead the class in our production days. Since baking is my strong suit, I did pretty well; created a production schedule, recalculated recipes for mass production, assigning teams, etc. Stay focused on the task at hand, think of nothing else, and you should be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## chefmeilstrup (Aug 24, 2004)

i apresate that input ill work on that


----------

